Ask HN: When was the last time you made a big mistake? - pictur
======
djaouen
When I was working as a sysadmin, MySQL was popping up with errors in Nagios.
I thought to myself, OK, I'll just restart the MySQL server to see if the
errors go away.

Turns out, the client was using MySQL in a non-standard way and they were
storing the last day's data in memory. Whoops.

I was fired from this position.

~~~
pictur
sad story bro

